# Bernie's Birdhouses



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's the birdhouses I tried from your tutorial. I made them from a 2 3/4" log Lee Valley sells. I dyed them after using Bernie's method of sanding. Used 5 coats of spray lacquer to finish. I used a different bottom, I couldn't turn the acorn, my spindle skills aren't that great. Thanks for your help Bernie.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Dennis,

Don't worry about the bottoms not looking like acorns I've seen acorns that didn't look like acorns. The more you turn the more your skill will improve and the more your skills improve the more you will enjoy turning. 

They look good, Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I recently viewed a video on using the skew and practiced a bit. Did a series of beads. They weren't all uniform but I didn't get any catches. You're right about the practicing. Thanks again.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey Dennis those are cool birdhouses. I like the bottoms you put on them. You are well on your way. Now get creative with them. I am glad to have been a help. As for skews, well they are my favorite tool. Look at my tool rack and you will see 7 different skews. Keep practicing it will pay dividends.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Bernie. I appreciate your comments and your help.


----------

